# Around the world and back again with a new friend!



## AnnieNSandy (Nov 5, 2009)

I found the sweetest story about someone who adopted a dog from halfway around the world! It's really inspiring that it made such a huge difference in the lives of the owner and dogs!

Check it out here:
http://dogs.about.com/u/sty/becomingadogowner/adoption_st/Tintin-and-Vera.htm


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I always have mixed feelings about these kinds of stories. On the one hand, I'm happy the dogs found a loving home, but when there are so many needy dogs in your _own _country, why would someone import ones from overseas?


----------



## Blackpepper (Nov 30, 2009)

As long as animals get adopted or find a home, that's all that really matters


----------

